
When you turn 50 at GitHub, they take you out behind the barn and shoot you - kentbrew
https://mobile.twitter.com/kentbrew/status/735933528404156417
======
DrScump
The further breakdown is more revealing:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/kentbrew/status/73594628274156748...](https://mobile.twitter.com/kentbrew/status/735946282741567489/photo/1)

~~~
charlieegan3
More revealing? That appears to be a guess at how that bucket is split.

------
alttab
Kinda pointless of a remark unless you're comparing it to 50 other SF tech
companies.

~~~
charlieegan3
According to [https://diversity.github.com/](https://diversity.github.com/)
45% of employees aren't in SF.

